# Well, here are a few pics of Charlie's "shave"



## JuJu (Jun 18, 2007)

I can not even get this dog still enough to take good pics of him! The first few are him at 10 weeks old..the others are today after his shave.

http://www.designsbyjuju.com/charlie.htm

Hopefully the link works..I uploaded the pics to my website.

Julie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey - he is adorable!!!! His hair cut is just like Logan's new one. It is a lot easier tokeep them clean & brushed when they are short!
How is he doing with the potty issue?? 
Laurie


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

It's amazing how skinny they look after a shave (or when they're wet). My pup is just 10.5 weeks old and I thought he was pretty big until he got wet. I'm sure you were surprised to see what was underneath that coat! He's really cute, in both sets of pictures.


----------

